# Training fasted state or not?



## Guest (Nov 5, 2015)

I've been doing IF for 5 days and I love it feel great works well with work, training better the lot, I do the leans gains method. My only problem is I do strength training through the week with one day off at around 6pm which is in my feed phase but at a weekend I do early morning hiit which would be in my fasted phase. Now I've read mixed reviews on training in fasted state and I don't really fancy it if I'm being honest but what I want to know is would it be okay at the weekends to maybe just have a protein shake and banana before and after workout then carry on as usual as if I'm still fasting till my normal time which is 12.30?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I use IF when I cut and it definitely helps for me. I thought I wouldn't be able to train with the same intensity fasted but it's actually good.


----------



## mousey (Jun 5, 2014)

Are you not worried about breaking down muscle though?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mousey said:


> Are you not worried about breaking down muscle though?


No


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Strong black coffee 45 mins before training and hit it hard with the tunes banging, feels great.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

My best workouts have taken place after 36 hours of fast. Give it a go see how you feel.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

mousey said:


> Are you not worried about breaking down muscle though?


Did you mean not breaking down muscle?


----------



## mousey (Jun 5, 2014)

So if I done my hiit 10am for 20 mins in a fasted state I don't have to worry about burning muscle instead of fat? Cheers for the fast replies by the way.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Sean said:


> I've been doing IF for 5 days and I love it feel great works well with work, training better the lot, I do the leans gains method. My only problem is I do strength training through the week with one day off at around 6pm which is in my feed phase but at a weekend I do early morning hiit which would be in my fasted phase. Now I've read mixed reviews on training in fasted state and I don't really fancy it if I'm being honest but what I want to know is would it be okay at the weekends to maybe just have a protein shake and banana before and after workout then carry on as usual as if I'm still fasting till my normal time which is 12.30?


No, if you have a protein shake and a banana before training then it is not fasted. Fasted is when you have no food at all. I tried fasted training for a few weeks and found no difference to that or training with food, i didnt see any noticeable improvements in my body. the only thing that was different is i felt weak nearer the end of my session.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I think the biggest risk of muscle breakdown is if you exercise when a muscle is completely glycogen depleted, so I guess it should be OK.

Personally I don't like the idea of IF, but if it helps you achieve a calorie deficit stick with it.


----------



## mousey (Jun 5, 2014)

So let's say I try it and don't like it.. Would it be okay to maybe extend my feed phase by a couple of hours to say 10hours just for Saturday and Sunday? Or does it have to be strict?


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

mousey said:


> So let's say I try it and don't like it.. Would it be okay to maymaybetend my feed phase by a couple of hours to say 10hours just for Saturday and Sunday? Or does it have to be strict?


no harm in this at all - ultimately its still down to controlling your cals.

for fasted, as above strong black coffee and if you're worried about muscle wastage then an intra workout BCAA drink may help.

personally, i like fasted training and didn't feel a massive difference to later in the day.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> I think the biggest risk of muscle breakdown is if you exercise when a muscle is completely glycogen depleted, so I guess it should be OK.
> 
> Personally I don't like the idea of IF, but if it helps you achieve a calorie deficit stick with it.


What about training at a high intensity using carbs as a fuel source. If you have none to fuel it with then it will convert aminos to glucose, potentially breaking down muscle.

I wouldnt weight train or do hiit fasted. I would do liss fasted though.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

mousey said:


> So let's say I try it and don't like it.. Would it be okay to maybe extend my feed phase by a couple of hours to say 10hours just for Saturday and Sunday? Or does it have to be strict?


IF primarily 'works' because it helps people eat fewer total calories per day. If you make the change you suggested but eat the same total calories, you'll get the same results.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Dark sim said:


> What about training at a high intensity using carbs as a fuel source. If you have none to fuel it with then it will convert aminos to glucose, potentially breaking down muscle.
> 
> I wouldnt weight train or do hiit fasted. I would do liss fasted though.


Until you run out of glycogen you still have carbs for fuel.

I wouldn't train fasted either, but I know when I've had discussions on here about this and been forced to look into it, the studies I've seen showing muscle catabolism are all with glycogen depletion. Maybe you've looked into this more though?


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

I normally train fasted on a Saturday / Sunday morning and find myself to be at my strongest on these days but during the week I train after a soul destroying 8 hours at my desk so my motivation to push for PB's isn't always there


----------



## mousey (Jun 5, 2014)

How soon after do you have your first meal/shake? Within an hour?


----------



## y0k0 j4k4m0k0 7070 (Aug 14, 2015)

You know, it's not going to kill you to have some protein before you do your hiit

The gainz fairy isn't going to deny you if you eat outside of your fast window


----------



## CheckMeowtUK (Mar 3, 2016)

Personally, I've found that when I'm training on a full stomach (light breakfast or pre-workout), I feel sluggish and bloated and can't execute my workouts effectively.

However, when I train fasted, it has the opposite effect of giving me greater strength and a more sustained and natural release of energy. I believe that part of this is down to depleting your glycogen reserves. This helps to burn through extra stores of carbohydrates and fat you may not have been able to tap into provided you had a meal prior.

There shouldn't be a problem with eating before your workout (it all comes down to preference), but for me I've found greater results abstaining from food till post-workout and have noticed greater results than eating a meal and working out thereafter.


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

Been training fasted for 5 years now and have preferred it to a pre work out meal.

Anit read much on muscle catabolism while training in a fasted state. I'm sure you need to be starving for more then 3-5days before this happens anyway.

http://jissn.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/1550-2783-10-23

It comes down to what you feel works best for you. No harm in doing both at different times of the week.


----------

